# Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia



## Duncan_gill (Mar 24, 2005)

Is the Antaresia/Liasis perthensis (Anthill/pygmy python) the smallest native python in Australia? (heard that they don't grow much bigger than 2 feet) Does anyone know whether it is easy to get hatchlings of this species?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes it is the smallest python(not the smallest non-venomous snake) growing to about 60cm, but they're exrtremely rare in captivity, and I'm not sure if they're able to be collected in WA yet.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

It's actually the worlds smallest python and is very rare in captivity.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL Dicco, you just beat me.


----------



## womas4me (Mar 24, 2005)

Hatchlings, adults, pairs, sub-adults, easy, heaps available, any size various colours. Oh, must have been dreaming about the species list having changed again.

In the not too distant future they will not be rare in captivity.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2005)

Common as muck in WA. They feed them to the mulgas over there.


----------



## westaussie (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*



peterescue said:


> Common as muck in WA. They feed them to the mulgas over there.



Mulgas eat mice readily. I have never heard of anyone feeding pygmys to mulgas. You must know some pretty rough keepers.


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*

Am I the only one to have taken peterescues comment as a complete joke ? 



westaussie said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Common as muck in WA. They feed them to the mulgas over there.
> ...


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*

Nope =)


----------



## peterescue (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*



westaussie said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Common as muck in WA. They feed them to the mulgas over there.
> ...



See roadkill pics from Womas the other day.


----------



## westaussie (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*



peterescue said:


> See roadkill pics from Womas the other day.



Yea - They were my pics - mulga eating a Furina ornata


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*



> Common as muck in WA. They feed them to the mulgas over there.


I thought that was quite funny, new exactly what you were talking about, poor RK perthensis, to be squished and then eaten.....LOL


----------



## Duncan_gill (Mar 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*

I have seen a US website where a guy was talking about his pet Anthill python - was surprised that he could have got one (seeing as they are so rare).


----------



## Brodie (Mar 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Smallest non-venomous snakes in Australia*

Quite a few people have them over seas, actually.


----------

